
O'Reilly To Release DRM-free Ebooks In July - naish
http://toc.oreilly.com/2008/06/select-oreilly-books-soon-on-kindle-and-as-drm-free-digital-bundle.html
======
bayareaguy
Here are the titles:

    
    
      iPhone: The Missing Manual 
      Windows Vista: The Missing Manual 
      Facebook: The Missing Manual 
      Making Things Happen 
      Open Sources 2.0 
      The Art of Agile Development 
      Information Architecture for the World Wide Web, 3ed 
    

Anyone want to make any guesses how well those titles are selling and whether
or not that had anything to do with O'Reilly's decision?

